# OJ The Juice Turns GAY in Jail



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

OJ The Juice Turns DJ in Jail










O.J. Simpson has spent the last 5 years in jail after his 2008 conviction of armed robbery and is now becoming gay. Simpson is serving a 9 to 33-year prison sentence after he was found guilty of robbing memorabilia dealers at gunpoint in 2007. O.J. used to be Mr. Macho - a die­hard ladies' man. He had a thing for sexy blondes as we have all witnessed about 10 years ago. The 65-year-old Simpson has kept himself in tiptop shape in prison in order to show off in front of the other inmates. He is said to walk around modeling his muscles in only gym shorts. He spends his time with a group of openly homosexual inmates nicknamed "The Girls" who gave him a new moniker: "Daddy Juice." So OJ is now DJ but it is no a disc he is jokeying with! Since his football career he was nicknamed "The Juice". Was that an omen?

I wonder how many inmates like OJ turn their coats this way or as the French say: Virer sa cuti (literally meaning turn your PPD [tuberculosis skin test] positive)? I think the way the French say it is quite à propos as graphic as it may be. He was named Orenthal after a French actor so here you go! If OJ can turn, prison must be a fertile ground for becoming homosexual, as it is for islamic extremists and neo-nazis, two groups which are philosophically totally at odds with the first. It is amazing what happens when you mix a whole bunch of people and lock them up behind bars. Watch out for what you may get!

The gaying of OJ raises a very interesting albeit controversial physiological point from the "Nature v. Nurture" category: OJ the 65 years old stud is becoming gay simply because of the environment he is in and nothing else, no genetics, no heredity, no brain abnormalities or any other cause we know of. So much for the Nature factor. A lot of others who turn gay in prison, like it and stay gay, follow the same "Nurture" path. This observation may yield some credence to the Catholic dogma that homosexuality is a behavioral thing. Same would apply to pedophile priests I guess. For those, I cannot help but wonder why for the 2000 or so years we had priests, there has not been much written, mentioned or prosecuted about pedophilia in priesthood until the late 1970s in America? Is that behavioral, environmental, commensurate with the times, opportunistic on behalf of the legal sharks, or all the above?

What does await OJ next? becoming Orenthaline and insisting on a state-paid sex change operation like Michel(le) Kosilek of Massachusetts who also killed his(her) wife? Kosilek's Federal Judge supported this and started a dangerous precedent a month ago that many I am sure will follow, if nothing else but to stick it to the man…and to us all of course. This further support the point that noisy and activist minorities end up having a lot more rights than the rest of us.

One thing seems sure that thanks in large part to the prisons:

Saturday, February 16, 2013 -Posted by Fadi Bejjani


----------



## patcav (Mar 3, 2009)

Dan, there's no credibilty to this story. Fadi Bejjani pleaded guilty to filing false tax returns less than a year ago and has been under investigation for practicing medicine without a license. I wouldn't trust anything he writes.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

uh oh …

http://www.drfadibejjani.com/search?updated-max=2013-02-16T20:33:00-05:00&max-results=5#.USoqZGeZHXU

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/celebrity/world-exclusive-oj-simpson-gay-shocker

http://www.heavy.com/news/2013/02/oj-simpson-gay-girls-posse-prison-parties/


----------

